# Word of the Week - Week 27, 2015



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't think I ever got around to using this word this week, though there were times I could have (in jest, of course).

*cogger*

A flatterer; a deceiver; a cheat.

He is a cogger of dice, I tell thee — a chanter of horseflesh.
_A Legend of the Rhine_

The word 'cogger' comes from the word 'cog', meaning 'to wheedle'.

Not to be confused with codger... though you could have a coggerish codger, or a codgerish cogger, I guess.

And a bonus word, one that explains why many of us enjoy woodworking and other hobbies that put our minds at rest. Of course, there are some here who are likely ataraxic all the time.

*ataraxia*

A pleasure that comes when the mind is at rest.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh that Henry, once a cogger, always a cogger .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 28, 2015)

I just Googled "cogger" and boy howdy, take a look at the pics!
I'm liking me some coggers and coffee this morning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2015)

I reach ataraxia at about the second beer in the evening....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> I just Googled "cogger" and boy howdy, take a look at the pics!
> I'm liking me some coggers and coffee this morning.


HA HA, I think Henry is pulling one over on us...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> I just Googled "cogger" and boy howdy, take a look at the pics!
> I'm liking me some coggers and coffee this morning.


I knew someone would!


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I reach ataraxia at about the second beer in the evening....


Liquid Ataraxia!!!


----------



## David Hill (Jun 28, 2015)

After using CL to look for stuff---I _know _where the coggers congregate!
As for _Ataraxia-_ kind of a medical pun/truism there---The name of a medication (Atarax) used a lot to alleviate itching from allergies, rash, etc, or as a calming agent--when it works will certainly put some minds at rest one way or the other.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 28, 2015)

I though people wore coggers


----------



## David Hill (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmmm---wouldn't that be a disguise???


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2015)

justallan said:


> I just Googled "cogger" and boy howdy, take a look at the pics!
> I'm liking me some coggers and coffee this morning.



Thanks for that Allan, a great way to experience ataraxia!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2015)

justallan said:


> I just Googled "cogger" and boy howdy, take a look at the pics!
> I'm liking me some coggers and coffee this morning.



Me too!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

